# Seeking 1x1 NSFW RP



## Dragockon (Aug 7, 2016)

-must be okay with playing male character
- must be okay with dark themes, particularly captured\prisinor\forced themes.
-MUST BE OVER 18+
- I prefer to do it in one here, on FA, or maybe Skype
- I have a few ideas but I am open to other ideas you may have!

I have been rping for 6+ years, and I write in paragraphs of 1 to 3, I'm fine with playing with new to rping people though!

And that's it


----------



## Ragshada (Aug 8, 2016)

One to three paragraphs  I don't think I would be able to keep up since I'm still rather new to the whole rping thing.


----------



## Wolfy1001 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello there, i'm interested in RPing!


----------



## Ragshada (Aug 8, 2016)

Guess I'll give it a shot to get some practice in if your okay with a semi new rping person.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 8, 2016)

ill rp with you on skype


----------



## Dragockon (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the interest,  I'd be totally fine with rping with you @Ragshada ^_^ send me as message on my profile and we can talk about it!


----------



## Millenium110 (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm interested. I might be new to FA,  but I've been RPing for years, and I can handle dark and gritty rps or settings. Oh, and all of my characters are males, and both they and I are well over 18.


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 6, 2016)

Sounds interesting! I have a skype that I can disclose (privately) but I would much prefer discord or Kik. Do you have any of those?


----------

